# How do you officially thank someone?



## flint757 (Jun 21, 2011)

This may seem like a dumb question, but I'm not sure how to do it and I want to do my part overall for the community on here. Also, is there any way to donate to the website or something like that? This is one of the best online communities I've been a part of. Y'all are great...


----------



## jymellis (Jun 21, 2011)

like that


----------



## Tree (Jun 21, 2011)

In you User CP there should be an option to become a "Contributor" which is basically a paid membership. If you want to "Thank" a thread, click on the little thumbs up at the bottom of the OP. If you want to thank a post, click on the scale underneath the person's avatar (in between the little computer thing, and the Exclamation point).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

You've been thanked motha fucka!!! 

You click the thumbs up button on their thread.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone appreciate it!!!


----------

